# Weight loss support group



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone know of any weight loss groups? I used to be part of a group of girls weighing in weekly in Jakarta and really miss it. Thanks!


----------



## inDubai (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know of any but I too miss those types of things. It's strange that Weight Watchers or equivalent haven't created something similar in Dubai when their products are on the shelves, especially in Dubai where it is so easy to put on weight :-( !! 




harkybella said:


> Anyone know of any weight loss groups? I used to be part of a group of girls weighing in weekly in Jakarta and really miss it. Thanks!


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi

I have since found a class called " good habits". They are based around Dubai. If you google them you will see the timetable. Slightly more expensive than uk to join! 200 dhs I think is a bit excessive but no other option so just need to cough it up! The group is very nice and welcoming too  Good luck x


----------



## PeachieChick (Mar 7, 2013)

harkybella said:


> Hi
> 
> I have since found a class called " good habits". They are based around Dubai. If you google them you will see the timetable. Slightly more expensive than uk to join! 200 dhs I think is a bit excessive but no other option so just need to cough it up! The group is very nice and welcoming too  Good luck x


I am thinking of trying them glad you thought they are friendly - what is the format of the group/class??


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

It's very relaxed. Everyone gets weighed, and then there is a talk from the leader of the class. She talks about healthy eating and dieting etc. you should go along, it's a good class x


----------



## SlenderElla (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Harkybella,

I am in Jakarta and interested in weight loss. Can you give me the contact for your group there?

Thanks.


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi
It wasn't a formal class it was just a group of friends. Thanks


----------



## wareen80 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello,

My name is warren and I am 30 years of age. I am an owner of one small business in New York. Most of the time I need to work more than 70 hours in a week. So I do not have enough time to exercise in the morning or even in the evening. 

My height is 5.7 and my weight is 280 Ibs. I would like to lose my extra weight. I tried in different ways but failed. Although I did consult with my doc and she suggested maintaining a certain workout routine, but it is not possible for me due to my heavy load in my business. I like to take supplement instead of maintaining daily workout routine. I heard lots about supplements and my knowledge is mix about supplements. Some says taking supplements are not good for health, while others say they are risk free. 

I am in dilemma right now. Recently I heard about Human Chorionic Gonadotropin. This is popularly known as hcg diet. I went through their website and it says that one British doctor named Dr. Simeons researched and invented hcg diet protocol. According to their website, hcg diet drops are used under the tongue in order to lose weight. It suggests that hcg diet has no side effects as hcg diet is used under the tongue not into your body directly. 

I like to know more about hcg diet plan and I also like to know more about hcg diet recipe. Did anyone use this hormone or any kind of oral hormone before in order to lose weight? 

I also read couple of reviews and maximum reviews are good enough, but before using this hormone, I would like to know details about it. Did anyone use this before? If not please suggest me which supplements should I use in order to reduce my weight?

Regards,
Aaric Wareen


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

wareen80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is warren and I am 30 years of age. I am an owner of one small business in New York. Most of the time I need to work more than 70 hours in a week. So I do not have enough time to exercise in the morning or even in the evening.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Forget dodgy supplements - anything you put under your tongue gets into your bloodstream pretty quickly - thats why heart drugs are administered this way.
Eat less.
Exercise more.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PolHarel (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi, Im taking a supplement named Fitshape and it is working for me but still they recommend to do exercises since the supplement only helps to convert fats in energy..Without any activity it is useless.


----------

